# تسجيل لخطبة ألقاها إمام مسجد الرحمة بالقوصية محرضا ضد نيافة الأنبا توماس



## اثناسيوس الرسول (31 أغسطس 2008)

تسجيل لخطبة ألقاها إمام مسجد الرحمة بالقوصية محرضا ضد نيافة الأنبا توماس 





​ 
*إمام مسجد الرحمة بالقوصية الشيخ سعد فرج يلقي خطبا في المسجد ليحرض ضد الكنيسة وضد نيافة الأنبا توماس.*
*وقد حصلنا على تسجيل لإحدى خطبه، حيث يتهم نيافة الأنبا توماس بأنه يدعو لإخراج المسلمين من مصر، وبأنه عميل العدو الأمريكي ويشبهه بالجنرال يعقوب عميلا - كما يدعي - للإحتلال الفرنسي لمصر*
*كما يتطرق للعقيدة المسيحية متهما بولس الرسول (شاول) بانه الذي أدخل التثليث في المسيحية بعدما كانت ديانة التوحيد*
*نعتذر عن رداءة الصوت*
*إستمع للخطبة بالتفاصيل (** إضغط هنا لتحميل الملف**)* 




​


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2008)

*للاسف نفس اسلوب غالبيه المساجد*
*المنتشره فى طول الارض وعرضها*
*ماذا فعلت له الامن *
*طبعا لست اقصد الامن الغذائى*​


----------



## man4truth (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*فعلا مجهود اكثر من رائع
ياريت حد يترجمها على الصوره وممكن تترفع على اليوتيوب وتتنشر للعالم كله
واوجه دعوه للمسلميين العقلاء دعوه للتفكير فى امثال هذا الهمجى الارهابى 
وشكرا​*


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك

هم اعمالهم ليست من اليوم بل من ايام الجاهلية


----------



## املا (1 سبتمبر 2008)

كلهم زي هيك


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح
هذا ما يحدث فى كل مساجد الارض وحدث مثله فى خطبه الجمعه قبل الماضيه فى منطقة مصطفى كامل بالاسكندريه وكان لى الشرف ان تدخل احد افراد اسرتى وطلب امن الدوله وتم عمل اللازم والجمعه الماضيه كانت الخطبه خاليه وللمره الوحيده من اى سب وتهجم كما تعرفون ناس متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا على فكره دى حاجه اخر قلة ادب لان المنطقه كلها فى مصطفى كامل مفيهاش غير مسيحيين او اغلبها ربنا يرحمنا من القرف ده


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (13 سبتمبر 2008)

man4truth قال:


> *دعوه للمسلميين العقلاء دعوه للتفكير *​


*دعوة الى كل المثقفين..* دعوة للعقلاء .. 




*التوثيق العلمى والمعرفى لكل فقرات محاضرة نيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا توماس بالمراجع العلمية التى كتبها مثقفون ومؤرخون (اغلبهم مصريون مسلمون)**، حتى نقطع الطريق على كل مثيرى الفتنة ممن أثاروا اللغط حول المحاضرة وعلى رأسهم من يسمونهم بمفكرين اسلاميين- هم فى حقيقة الأمر منظرين للإرهاب الدينى والفكرى - ممن أشاعوا وألفوا الأكاذيب حول المحاضرة ، و يجرون خلفهم الكثيرين من عامة الشعب، ينفثون فيهم* *سموم الجهل والكراهية ، ويساعدهم على ذلك الكثيرين من أدعياء الفكر مثل المدعو جمال أسعد الذى ما زال ينفث بسمومه الطائفية ضد الأقباط وضد نيافة الأنبا توماس فى القوصية وعلى صفحات الجرائد الصفراء* 
*ونحن اذ ننشر هذا العمل فاننا نتقدم بالشكر الى الجندى المجهول الذى بذل مجهوداً كبيراً لإظهار هذا العمل.* 
*سنورد الفقرة من المحاضرة باللون الأسود يليها المرجع باللون الأزرق* 
*محاضرة نيافة الأنبا توماس:* 
"*أشكركم جزيلاً لأجل هذه الدعوة، وأشكر المعهد من أجل الجهود التي يبذلها من اجل التوعية وتحقيق العدل للجميع. *
*حين يسمع الناس كلمة "قبطي"، كثيراً ما لا يفهمون معنى الكلمة، فمن هم الأقباط؟ ولماذا يُدعون هكذا؟ ولهذا شعرت أنه من الأهمية أن أبدأ بشرح أصل الكلمة ولماذا نُدعى "أقباط"، وهذا الشرح قد يخبركم بعض الشيء عن المعضلة التي نواجهها**. *
*مصر كانت تدعى دائماً "إجيبتوس" وكان الجميع يعرفونها بهذا الإسم، وفي القرن السابع حدث تغيير في الإسم وفي البلاد ذاتها، حين جاء العرب لمصر أو بالأحرى حين قاموا بغزوها. لم يستطعوا نطق كلمة "إجيبتوس" بسبب الفروق اللغوية فغيروها الى "جبت" بعد أن اقتطعوا حرف "إ" و مقطع "أوس" وهكذا أصبحت إجيبتوس "جبت"، واستخدموا القاف فاصبحت "قبط.." *
*د. رافت عبد الحميد الفكر( المصرى فى العصر المسيحى**) ص 12,13.14 *
*وكان كل من في البلد يدعون أقباطا، ولكن بالتدريج، قام بعض الناس - لأسباب معينة سواء كانت الضرائب أو الضغوط من أي نوع أو الطموحات والرغبة في التعامل مع القادة أو الحكام - بالتحول للإسلام. هؤلاء الذين تحولوا (للإسلام) لم يعودوا بعد أقباطا، بل أصبحوا شيئا أخر ...والذين ظلوا مسيحيين هم الذين (كانوا) يدعون أقباط. *
*د.سيدة اسماعيل الكاشف (مصر فى فجر الاسلام)ص 183,182 *
*د\الفريد بتلر(فتح العرب لمصر)ص 315*
*وهنا سأتوقف وأضع علامة استفهام، ما الذي يجعل شخصا يغير هوية وطنه بأكمله؟ وأن يحول مركز الهوية من مصر ليصبح العرب، وبالرغم من أن الشعب والأفراد ظلوا كما هم من الناحية العرقية إلا أنهم لم يعودوا أقباطا... وهذه علامة استفهام كبيرة، وسبب كبير فيما يحدث الآن.. مصر كانت دائما بؤرة التركيز للأقباط ، فهي هويتنا، وطننا، أرضنا، لغتنا وثقافتنا، ولكن حين تحول بعض المصريين للإسلام، فإن بؤرة الإهتمام والتركيز عندهم تغيرت وبدلا من أن يكون الوطن في الداخل هو مركز الإهتمام، أصبحت شبه الجزيرة العربية المركز، *
*د\نعمات احمد فؤاد(شخصية مصر)ص 253,252,251 *
*وفى ص 117 نقلا عن د\ حسين مؤنس (مصر ورسالتها) *
*وبدلا من أن ينظروا إلي حيث هم راحوا ينظرون وجهة أخري ولن يعودوا يسمون أقباطا وهذه نقلة كبيرة، كما أنها سبب هام للغاية فيما يحدث الآن.. هل هم حقا أقباط أم أصبحوا فعليا عربا؟ ولهذا تترك علامة استفهام كبيرة هنا. فإذا توجهت لشخص قبطي وقلت له إنه عربي فإن هذه تعتبر إساءة، بصورة ما، لأننا لسنا عربا بل مصريين وسعداء بكوننا مصريين ولن أقبل أن أكون عربيا. فمن ناحية أنا لست عربيا عرقا. وثانيا أنا أتكلم العربية، ومن الزاوية السياسية أنا جزء من بلد تم "تعريبه"، وأصبح ينتمي سياسيا للبلاد العربية ولكن كل هذا لا يجعل المرء عربيا *
*د\ نعمات احمد فؤاد (شخصية مصر)ص 113 وايضا ص 188 وتابع ص 119. *
*لكن الموقف يختلف مع مواطن آخر يحيا في مصر ولكنه ليس " قبطيا" بنفس المعنى الذي شرحته، فقد أصبح الأمر بالنسبة له مختلفا إذ يعتبر نفسه منتميا لهوية أخرى مركزها في شبه الجزيرة العربية. لقد تحولت هوية الأمة وأصبح الإنتماء هو للعروبة وللمنطقة التي تتحدث بالعربية. وهذا يعني أنه إذا لم تكن تنتمي لهذه الهوية أو الجماعة، فأين يقع مكانك في المجتمع العربي؟ أنت داخله وخارجه، تنتمي ولا تنتمي، وهذه هي المعضلة الكبيرة التي يواجهها الأقباط الذين تمسكوا بديانتهم المسيحية بل بالأحرى بهويتهم كمصريين، وبثقافتهم، محاولين الإحتفاظ باللغة والموسيقى والتقويم القبطي، *
*د نعمات احمد فؤاد ص 263 *
*وعن التقويم القبطى نفس المرجع ص 105,104 *
*مما يعني أن التراث الثقافي للمصريين القدماء ما زال باقيا، بينما في ذات الوقت فإن إخواننا في الوطن قد تخلوا عنه من أجل ثقافة أخرى. هذا يعني أن هناك عملية تعريب مستمرة تحدث لهذا الوطن، بدأت منذ قرون، منذ القرن السابع، ومازالت جارية حتى الآن. يمكننا أن نقول أيضا أن هذا جزء من المعضلة، وفي نفس الوقت فإن الأسلمة هي معضلة أخرى بدأت منذ فترة ولا تزال تحمل معها العديد من المشاكل حتى الآن *
*د\ نعمات احمد فؤاد "(شخصية مصر)ص 174 *
*د\ سيدة اسماعيل الكاشف (مصر فى فجر الاسلام ص 200,199 )* 
*كتاب اهل الذمة فى الاسلام ص 19:17. *
*إذن حين نسمع كلمة "قبطي" فهذا لا يعني المسيحيين فقط، فالمعنى الحرفي هنا هو "مصري"... لكن ما الذي يجعل المصري قبطيا أو يجعله غير قبطي، ببساطة إنه التغيير الذي حدث في مصر منذ الغزو العربي، والآن حين تنظر للقبطي فأنت لا ترى مجرد مسيحي، بل ترى مصريا يحاول الحفاظ على هويته مقابل هوية أخرى مستوردة تفرض عليه. *
*د\ محمد عفيفى (الاقباط فى العصر العثمانى)ص 22 ص 25 *
*إن هذه العملية (التعريب والأسلمة) لم تتوقف ولا تزال جارية حتى الآن، فمصر - من وجهة نظرهم - لم يتم بعد أسلمتها أو تعريبها بالكامل، مما يعني أن هذه العملية ستظل سارية وهي بالفعل مازالت. مثال بسيط، إذا كنت تريد أن تدرس اللغة القبطية مثل أى لغة أخرى، فهل مسموح لك بتعلمها في المدرسة؟ من الممكن تعلم الإنجليزية، الفرنسية، الألمانية، أى لغة، لكنك لا تستطيع أن تدرس اللغة القبطية - لغة البلد الأصلية - في أى مدرسة عامة بالبلاد. هذا غير مسموح به مع أنه مسموح لنا ان ندرس لغات أخرى في مدارسنا الحكومية، ولدينا مدارس كثيرة تُعلم الإنجليزية، الفرنسية، والألمانية والأسبانية وغيرها ولكن ليس القبطية.. لماذا؟ لأن هذا ببساطة يتعارض مع عملية التعريب. هذا اتجاه خطير للغاية، فتراث مصر الثقافي ينتزع منها، وهذا لا يحمل أي جانب ديني ولكنه يعكس واقع ثقافة تموت. *
*د\سيد القمنى بحث شريعة العنف وخطابنا المراوغ مجلة ادب ونقد عدد رقم 201 شهر مايو سنة 2002 ص 27 *
*لقد شعر الأقباط فجأة بمسئولية الحفاظ على ثقافتهم والاستمرار فيها والكفاح لأجلها.. نعم، نحن لا نزال نكافح بشدة من أجل الحفاظ على تراث مصر القوي لإننا نحب تراثنا. وهذا يعني أنه إذا كنا مثلا نريد تدريس اللغة (القبطة) في مدرسة حكومية، لن يكون متاحا، مما يعني أن الكنيسة هي التي ستحمل مسئولية احتضان هذا التراث والعمل من أجل الحفاظ عليه كأنها تضعه في "حضانة" جيدة حتى يأتي الوقت الذي يسود فيه الإنفتاح والفكر السليم ويعود هذا البلد لجذوره ويعلي من شأنها. لكن حتى يأتي ذلك الوقت فعلينا أن نحتفظ به في حضانة في الكنيسة. نحن لا نريد أن نعزله بالداخل - لكننا لا نستطيع أن نرميه خارجاً حيث لن يعتني به أحد ولهذا نحافظ عليه الآن ونعتني به، قد يبدو هذا كما لو كان إنسحابا، ولكن هذا غير حقيقي، إنه نوع من حفظ التراث في حضانة حتى يأتي الوقت المناسب الذي يمكنه فيه أن يخدم المجتمع المصري بأكمله. *
*د\ طه حسين (مستقبل الثقافة فى مصر) *
*د\ وليم سليمان قلادة مقال بالاهرام الجمعة 25\7سنة 1975 *
*إذن كلمة "قبطي" هنا ليس لها معنى ديني فقط ولكن ثقافي أيضاً. عملية التعريب لا زالت جارية و ليس فيما يتعلق باللغة فقط ولكن الجوانب الثقافية مثل التقويم، العادات والتقاليد، أساليب الفنون .. نحن نشعر بأن أخواننا وأخواتنا في الوطن قد خذلونا بعض الشيئ، إذ نرى ثقافتنا وفنوننا تنتزع منا و يطلق عليها أسماء أخرى. كمثال فإن فن أشغال الخشب (الزخارف الخشبية) هو أحد الحرف المعروفة لدى المصريين، فجأة لم يعد حرفة مصرية بل أصبح "فنا إسلاميا". إن تحول شخص أو مجموعة أو ملايين من الناس للإسلام لا ينفي حقيقة أن هذه الحرفة هي فن مصري صميم، ومع ذلك تحول هو أيضاً ليصبح فنا إسلاميا، وهذا يعني آن المصريين سينظرون لأنفسم ويتساءلون: من أين أتى هذا الفن، هل هو فن إسلامي؟ نحن نعرف أن أشغال الخشب لم تكن معروفة في الجزيرة العربية في ذلك الوقت حيث أن البيئة هناك صحراوية ولا يوجد بها كم الأشجار أو الأخشاب اللازمة، *
*د\محمد عبد العزيز مرزوق (الفن المصرى)ص7 ص11 ص 19 *
*د\ سيدة اسماعيل الكاشف(مصر فى فجر الاسلام)ص 294,293 *
*إذن ما يحدث هو أن ثقافتي قد سرقت مني وسميت بإسم أخر وهذا، فيما أظن، تزييف تاريخي مازال جاريا. *
*لو تكلمنا عن الثقافة فإنه من الممكن أن نقضي عدة ساعات نسرد فيها العديد من الأمثلة ، *
*د\ سيد القمنى شرعية العنف ص 27 *
*د\ الفريد بتلر (فتح العرب لمصر)ص 280 *
*فدعونا الآن نتحدث عن عملية الأسلمة التي هي جارية حتى الآن. معنى الأسلمة لا يقتصر فقط على دفع الناس للتحول للإسلام لكنه أيضاً يشمل أمورا عديدة تأخذ شكل إتجاهات معينة مثلما تفعل وسائل الإعلام وكذلك في المدارس التي نقضي فيها سنوات عديدة منذ حداثتنا، حيث نسمع دائما أن الإسلام هو الطريق الصحيح للحياة، وحيث يضطر صغارنا - وهم أقلية - للتعايش مع هذه الحقيقة، وأن ما يسمعونه في المدرسة والتعليم الذي يتلقونه يختلف كثيراً عما تلقوه في كنائسهم. تخيل نفسك طفلا صغيرا تذهب للمدرسة حيث تسمع شيئا ثم تعود للمنزل لتسمع شيئا مختلفا. كما أنه عليك حفظ آيات من القرآن التي تُمتحن فيها. فهل علىَّ كطفل صغير أن أدرس القرآن لكي أستطيع إجتياز الإمتحانات بنجاح؟ لكن الأطفال بالفعل يكبرون وهم محاطين بهذه الإتجاهات .. وهذا يعني أيضاً إنه عليك في إطار دراستك للتاريخ أن تدرس تاريخ انتصارات القوات الإسلامية الغازية، وإنه عليك كطفل صغير أن تمجد الغزاة العرب الذين جاءوا لبلدك، فكيف يكون شعورك في هذه الحال؟ وفي ذات الوقت أنت تدرس القليل جداً عن تاريخ الفراعنة، وعن تراثك القبطي، وعن الحياة اليومية للوطن، بينما معظم ما أنت مجبر على دراسته مشبع بهذه الإتجاهات. فنحن إذن قد نشأنا، وأنا من ضمن هؤلاء ، قد نشأت وأنا أحفظ أجزاء من القرآن والكثير من الأحاديث وتاريخ القوات الإسلامية المنتصرة .. كان علينا دراسة وحفظ هذه الأمور كي نُمتحن فيها و المفترض أن نمتدحها ونثني عليها. وهذا الأمر بالطبع يقلل من إحساس الشخص بالعدل في أعماقه. *
*وسائل الإعلام أيضاً تتبع هذا الأسلوب في أيامنا هذه، وحيثما كنت فإن التلاوات القرآنية مسموعة، بصوت عالٍ، وليس بإمكانك أن توقفها، وهذا جزء من الضغوط المحيطة بنا. نحن لا نطالب أحد بالتوقف عن الصلاة بالطبع، و لكن ليس عليهم إجبار الجميع في الشوارع والمنازل على سماعها في أى وقت وبدون توقف. وهذا جزء من الضغوط. *
*د\ رفعت السعيد (ماذا جرى لمصر)ص 53تحت عنوان دعوة للفتنة فى كتاب مدرس *
*د\ حسام عمر مقال فى كتاب جذور الارهاب ثادر عن الهيئة العامة للكتابسنة 1993 ص 78 *
*مع تزايد الأصولية وتأثيراتها داخل مصر فإن مصر تجتاز مرحلة صعبة جداً من حيث التكامل أو الوحدة ما بين الأقباط والمسلمين، وأنا هنا أستخدم نفس الألفاظ أو المصطلحات التي يستخدمونها - وإن كنت شخصياً أفضل أن أقول "المسيحيين والمسلمين" أو "المصرين"، ولكن هذه هي الرسالة التي أعطيت للكل حين كنا نتحدث عن المسلمين والصرب أو الأقباط والمسلمين، هذه هي الطريقة التي عرضوها بها، أن " المسلمين" هم مجموعة واحدة أينما كانوا بينما البلاد الأخرى هي التي تتغير، فهذه هي الطريقة المتبعة في التسميات، حتى لو كانت غير منطقية. وعلى الأقباط أن يعيشوا بهذه الطريقة، وأن يحتملوا الهجوم على المسيحية الذي يحدث أحياناً من بعض وسائل الإعلام. يوجد لدينا أحيانا عدد من الكُتاب الذين يتجرأون بالتصدي لمثل هذه الأمور، ولكن كتاباتهم لن تنشر في وسائل الإعلام الحكومية والصحف الرسمية، فليس أمامهم الا الإتجاه للصحف المسيحية لنشر ما يريدونه ولكن ليس في نفس المكان (في الوسائل الإعلامية) التي تنشر هذا الهجوم. *
*نحن نأمل بالطبع في علاقات أفضل، ولكن الواقع هو أن **الأصولية* *بدأت في مصر منذ السبعينات، وأن القادة الآن هم نتاج لهذا الإتجاه .. وحين نواجه أى ظلم فإننا نقول إن هذا السلوك هو نتاج للأصولية التي يجب أن نفهمها - وفي نفس الوقت ما كان يجب أن تكون. *
*راجع كتابات المستشار العشماوى *
*وعمائم وخناجر لابراهيم عيسى *
*وقبل السقوط لفرج فودة واخرين* 
*فلنأخذ بعض الأمثلة من التي قرأتموها هنا و نشرت في الصحف، عن هجوم بعض المجموعات على دير أبوفانا في ملوي.. فما الذي حدث؟ تم أخذ سبعة رهبان كرهائن وتعذيبهم، و كما ذكرت بعض وسائل الإعلام المصرية فقد قال بعض هؤلاء الرهبان إن المعتدين حاولوا بشدة أن يجبروهم على البصق على الصليب و على التحول للإسلام، وبالطبع لم يفعل الرهبان هذا. لكن المهم هنا هو أن هؤلاء الرهبان قد تكلموا في حديث لوسائل الإعلام فماذا كان رد الفعل؟ رد الفعل كان إنكار الجانب الديني للحدث وتصوير الموقف على إنه مجرد نزاع على قطعة أرض... نترك الجانب الرئيسي ونركز على قضية فرعية وهي نزاع على قطعة أرض، وقد تحول هذا النزاع إلى قضية كبيرة حيث أُخذ فيها الرهبان رهائن وتم تعذيبهم طوال الليل، وضُربوا وطُلب منهم البصق على الصليب. لكن كل هذه الأمور لم تُأخذ في الإعتبار، والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو: ما الذي يحدث هنا بالفعل؟ لدينا الصورة المعروضة ولدينا حقيقة الإمور، فمصر الآن واقعة بين اختيارين: ما بين الواقع الذي علينا مواجهته والتعامل معه وما بين الصورة التي نريد أن نقدمها للعالم. وأنا، كمصري يحب وطنه، أريد لهذا الوطن أن يتعامل مع الواقع و ليس مع الصورة التي نريد تقديمها. إذا سلك البعض بطريقة غير حكيمة وغير عادلة فتلك مشكلة قد تحدث، ولكن المشكلة الأكبر هي حين يسلك معظم الناس بطريقة ظالمة، وحين يعملون من أجل تحويل الأنظار عن القضيةالرئيسية. إن القضية هنا ليست الحدث ولكن في طريقة التعامل مع الحدث، وهنا أقول أنه من الأفضل كثيراً أن نتعامل مع الواقع وليس مع الصورة. عموماً فإن هناك الكثير من القصص التي تشير إلى أنه عندما نتعامل مع قضايا العروبة والإسلاميزم فإننا كثيراً ما نتعامل مع الصورة وليس مع الواقع مما يشكل صعوبة كبيرة في التعامل مع المواقف التي نواجهها، فإننا حين نتعامل مع الصور نضع قناعا، وفي ظل وجود الأقنعة فأننا لن نتمكن من إيجاد حلول حقيقية . وهذا هو الوضع الذي نواجهه يومياً وهو يتضح بصورة متكررة في أحداث كثيرة على مستويات مختلفة. إذا ذهبتم لزيارة مصر ومشيتم في الطرقات فلن تجدون إختلافات واضحة (تميز) بين المسلمين والمسيحيين الذين يتحركون سوياً بسلاسة ومودة في الأماكن العامة. هذه هي الطبقة السطحية للمعاملات واللقاءات، ولكن ما أن يحدث شيئ فإن الأمور تدخل في طبقة أعمق، وتتزايد إذا ما حدث الضرر لجارك، أما حين يمس الضرر عائلتك أو يصيبك شخصياً فهذا أمر مختلف تماماً.. هناك طبقات عديدة ومستويات عديدة. *
*تم نشر الوقائع بكافة الجرائد المصرية وكل وسائل الاعلام الداخلى والفضائى *
*دعوني أسرد لكم قصة عن أحد هذه المستويات وقد تم نشرها في الصحف، وأنا عموماً لا أقول شيئا لم يتم نشره - القصة حدثت في الفيوم وهي متعلقة بفتاة شابة تحولت للإسلام منذ فترة وتزوجت برجل (مسلم) وعاشت معه فترة ثم هربت من زوجها فجأة لسببٍ ما، فما هو رد الفعل الطبيعي لأناس طبيعيين في مثل هذه الحالة؟ في الأحوال الطبيعية كانت هذه الفتاة ستذهب للمحكمة إذا أرادت الطلاق أو ستسعى للحصول على إستشارة نفسية أو إجتماعية أو ستعود لأسرتها لطلب مساعدتهم، ولكن لأن هذه الفتاة كانت مسيحية تحولت للإسلام فما إن سرت شائعات بأنها ستعود لقريتها، حدث هجوم فجأة على المسيحيين من أهل هذه القرية. بسبب هذه الشائعة دفع المسيحيون هناك الثمن، تم تدمير منازلهم وسرقة محلاتهم .. والقصة لن تتوقف هنا، فللأسف إن الفتاة لم تكن بالقرية وكان على الشرطة أن تستمر في البحث عنها حتى العثور عليها وردها لزوجها - حيث عليها أن تعيش معه بقية حياتها .. ولا أعرف وفقاً لمشيئة من تجبر علي أن تعيش هناك؟؟ *
*هذه مجرد لمحة لما يحدث .. *
*قصة معروفة ومنشورة فى عدد غير قليل من المواقع والمدونات ، جمعنا منها (اضغط على الرقم لقراءة الخبر والمصدر) : 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7*
*والآن ما الذي تتوقعه من شخص قبطي يعيش في هذه الأجواء؟ ماذا تظن سيكون رد فعله؟ هل عليه أن يحمي نفسه وعائلته؟ هل عليه أن يسعى للانفتاح والإتصال بالأخرين والتحدث عما يتعرض له؟ أقول لكم، نحن لسنا كنيسة ضعيفة، ولا أشخاص ضعفاء، نحن أقوياء وسنظل صامدين، فالمحبة التي فينا أقوي بكثير من الكراهية، وبقوة المحبة سنبقى ونعمل ونندمج مع المجتمع ونعمل من أجل خيره وسنسعى للوصول إلى والتواصل مع إخواننا وأخواتنا في الوطن. وإذا لم يلقى ذلك قبول الأصوليين أو هؤلاء الذين يفسدون عقول الناس فعلينا أن نبذل مزيدا من الجهود للبحث عن أناس معتدلين لنعمل معهم، فلا يزال لدينا كُتّاب معتدلين حتى وإن كانوا أقلية صغيرة، هناك عدد قليل لا يزال على إستعداد للإعلان عن الحقيقة وإن كان معظمهم يجارون الدعاية والقوالب المعروفة التي تحوز على رضاء الأغلبية. *
*انها دعوة وطنية اكيد وتاكيد على الاخوة فى الوطن الواحد والتواصل السليم بين الاخوة فالوطن *
*وهذا هو ما أريد أن أقوله أنه بالرغم من كوننا نواجه الكثير من الصعاب إلا أننا لسنا ضعفاء، ببساطة لأن الحق قوي، المحبة قوية، والرجاء قوي، وهذا ما يجعل المسيحيين باقين في مصر بالرغم من معدلات الهجرة الكبيرة. إنه أمر مقلق أن أعدادا كبيرة من المسيحيين تترك مصر والشرق الأوسط ككل.. المسيحيون يغادرون هذه المنطقة، وهذه علامة إستفهام كبيرة كما انها أيضاً نداء للمعونة، لمساعدة المسيحيين على البقاء في أوطانهم. *
*هذة دعوة للبقاء فى مصر لا للهجرة مثلما فعل البطريرك نصراللة بلبنان حين طلب من السفارات الاوربية عدم السماح للمسيحين بالهجرة والبقاء بلبنان اذن هى دعوة وطنية لا دعوة للتدخل الخارجى *
*لقد أخذت الكثير من وقتكم، أشكركم جزيلاً وأنا سعيد للغاية بوجودي *
*المصدر *
*الاقباط الاحرار *​


----------

